# DLA5 drivers now able to see DLA7



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

When did Amazon change the visible warehouses for DLA5 drivers? I discovered it today when I grabbed a block, only to look at it later and realized it was for Chino, not Riverside.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Honestly I stopped looking at the app. I'll check it out. I am registered at DLA5. As I have mentioned elsewhere, everything that used to be delivered to me via DLA5 is now delivered by DLA7. I'm not sure if I want to drive to Chino to pick up, but ending up in my neighborhood at the end of the shift would be nice.

Update:
Just checked the app and there are 4 blocks available at DLA7. 2 three hour blocks, 1 two and a half hour blocks and 1 two hour block.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Started on Monday.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

It is probably because DLA7 is pretty consistently busy since school started. In the greater LA area, this is what I see as ranking as far as blocks being available on almost any particular day:

Irvine
Hawthorne
Rosemead/Chino tied
East LA
East LA was probably #3 until last December when the zone for Rosemead was redrawn.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There are 3 zones now. You won't see blocks in any of the 2 other zones.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Have always seen various warehouse blocks. Don't remember when it wasn't that way.


----------

